# New Driving Horse



## Barnmother (Apr 28, 2013)

We we have been ground driving our "non cart trained" horses for a year. This weekend we decided it was time to start thinking about the cart portion of the training.

We built a travois from a pattern and instructions we purchased from Tiny Acres out of Idaho. Have to say it works great and my gelding pulled it over all sorts of terrain yesterday hard ground, soft ground, rocks, pine cones and grass. He never batted an eye and went happily about his work with his little ears forward. He walked and trotted without even a bobble.

Today we went out with the intention of pulling the travois, then switching to the cart and ground driving him with the cart attached. Again from standing quietly to being hooked to the travois, pulling it then standing quietly while we hitched him to the real cart he handled everything like a seasoned pro.

After about 15 minutes ground driving with the cart with no problems my daughter hopped in while a walked along side with a leadrope attached for safety. After five minutes of that I unclipped the lead rope and he performed brilliantly, walk, trot, extended trot and of course the all important WHOA. I have to say if you say whoa you'd better be ready because he will stop dead in his tracks.

We will have to work on his headset and a gradual transition to a WHOA rather than all brakes on full but we are sure looking forward to driving him again tomorrow.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol he sounds just like my little mare.







Great job , the adventure is just beginning .

Have fun with your "new" cart horse.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 28, 2013)

Good job!! We were doing the same thing with Rusty today - I was in the cart and hubby had the lead rope. Let the real fun begin!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2013)

Awww, that's awesome!

Continue to have fun as you explore the world of driving.


----------



## Barnmother (Apr 29, 2013)

As of today I have one finished driving horse and now two green ones. Broke the second one to the travois today!


----------



## REO (May 5, 2013)

You're off to a great start!


----------



## Barnmother (May 5, 2013)

both of new driving horses are now successfully pulling the cart, one has been sold the other is going on the show string as a Country Western Pleasure driving horse.


----------



## Barnmother (May 10, 2013)

Finally figured out how to load to video up to you tube but not sure how to post it so I will try this


----------



## izmepeggy (May 10, 2013)

I don't know who looked happier, you or Miracle..Well done


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 11, 2013)

Please, I implore you to obtain and train your horses to breeching. It is not proper driving procedure to expect one to pull an easy entry cart such as pictured without breeching to be the 'brakes' to keep the cart from very possibly bumping the little horse in the rear when stopping. The horse is supposed to pull the cart with the TRACES...not with the saddle, via the tug loops. Yes, unfortunately, that is what occurs in the breed show rings...but at least there, the surface is firm and easy for the cart to 'roll' over', the cart is lighter and if the driver is knowledgable, can be balanced to 'lighten the load' on the horse's back via the shaft weight in the tug loops(for a single horse, the shafts should at LEAST sit very lightly in the tug loops; to'float' is ideal, but hard to perfectly achieve w/ most two wheeled vehicles)...and, the time of actual such work is relatively short. Study the video cited....the shafts are clearly fully 'resting' in the tug loops while the horse is visibly 'working' to pull; this means improper balance of cart and driver.Horses are often remarkably stoic and accepting of discomfort; it is the human's responsibility as steward of their animals' well-being to work to ensure that they are comfortable in their working conditions.

I speak from personal experience. I have been an experienced rider/trainer for MANY years, but had only driven(a pony) a few times as a young child. Back in '84, when I got my first miniature horses and desired to drive, with an eye to eventually showing in that and other miniature performance classes, I was very fortunate that the only area person to go to to obtain harness was knowledgable enough to recommend a 'real' using harness...complete w/ breeching, as a matter of course. It was a Smuckers "Lite', which I still use. I trained all of the miniatures I have driven; two I made AMHA Champions...ALL were trained to breeching from the start. I went the 'complete' show route...had and used Lutke show harnesses, Jerald show carts...did well w/o being able to travel much, including several trips to AMHA Nat'ls, with several Top Tens garnered. I wanted to really LEARN about driving, and through ADS-type, learned what it 'should' be in the 'real' world of driving(NOT the breed show rings...)...where a two wheel would not be driven w/o breeching.

I fully realize that it is 'THE' thing to do in the breed rings to use minimalist harness, and for the horses to be asked to pull, stop,and back, via the shafts(traces often seen slack while in forward movement.) It is WRONG, IMEO, but it is the 'accepted' way, and 'everyone' does it. That said....to drive a horse on the trail, around the neighborhood, on a pleasure drive alone of with friends....train to, and use, properly adjusted breeching...Please, for your horses' sakes! It is perfectly possible to train to breeching, then change over to a 'show harness' w/o breeching, for the show ring.

I am not posting to upset or single out anyone; I simply can't sit by and see practices that are not in the best interests of the horses and not offer experienced opinion and advice, with the aim to be of help to all involved, be they horse or human.

Margo in NM


----------



## Barnmother (May 15, 2013)

Wow I guess anytime you share something there is always someone to take the wind from your sails. We are not new to driving, all my horses wear breeching when not in an arena (it road driving, hills etc.) I am fully aware of its purpose. As to the rest everyone is entitled to an opinion and position. Guess I have learned my lesson. If you post something you are opening yourself up to critisim. It was the first time he had ever pulled anyone in a cart and he was unsteady and unsure.

Edited to add that we have been driving horses, Arabians, Saddlebreds, Standardbreds and another miniature for year so we do have experience and right or wrong I have never had a sore horse, a lame horse or a horse unhappy to work for me.


----------



## CZP1 (May 15, 2013)

Miracle is very cute!! You are doing a great job! I don't think that the few minutes of the driving you did would wreck him. You work with what you have at the time. For his first time he seemed very willing to please! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------

